# Christmas List From Costco



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...3-_-Jewelry_104

This should about cover it!







It's amazing the things you can get a deal on at Costco!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Darn it! And there is only one available. I snooze, I lose.










Randy


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

wow! and you don't have to buy a dozen








H.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

and only $235.88 for shipping and handling. They must not ship by weight.....lol.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Clarke Howard the consumer advocate bought his wife's wedding ring at Costco. Mrs. Reverie informed me that her wedding ring needed to come from somewhere "more appropriate" or I would enjoy the same sleeping arrangements I had while I was single.

Reverie


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

WAY TO GO Mrs Reverie!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm guessin' the $59,999.99 price fools a lot of people into thinking "Wow, I can buy it for $50K, I'm sure glad it wasn't $60K!"

If you can afford that kind of ring, can't you afford to pay one more cent and call it what it is?

That would buy one spankin' nice TV!

BBB


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I just checked Costco ' s website and now they have one for $120,000. If I didnt just buy a new Outback I might just consider this.


----------

